

Amazon EC2 Latency - limeade

I've heard that EC2 isn't really suitable for serving website pages because it has a lot of latency. I haven't tested this myself but I did notice that x forwarding from amazon machine images is pretty slow--I suppose these are the same thing. Any thoughts?
======
st3fan
We experienced a lot of latency. In an application to serve static images from
S3. We ended up moving our content to Panther CDN, which performs much better
than EC2 or S3.

